# servicing fisher plow



## ableroofing (Nov 27, 2007)

should you change the fluid in the pump area or all the fluid in the pistons. If you need to change the fluid in the pistons how do you get the fluid out? also can you just use tranny fluid or should I use different fluid??


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Drain entire system, change filter and use Fisher pump fluid.

To drain the cylinders raise the plow slightly off the ground remove hoses at the pump end, place hoses end in a plastic container (gallon milk container works well), push one end of the blade to angle, then push it to the other angle position, it should push all of the fluid out of the pistons, allow the hoses to drain as well. Reconnect lines and lower the blade, then drain pump resoviour, change filter, top off with fresh fluid and cycle the plow , lift, angle right , angle left, check fluid level top off to proper level.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Why leave 1/2 of the crappy fluid in.
Remove the + wire going to the pump
drain the pump leave the plug out, push the controller to angle the plow left and push the left side of the plow twords the truck.
now controller to the right push the plow to the right. you now have 2 empty angle cylinders.
OR
disconnect the angle cylinder hoses from the valve body hold the hoses in a container and push the plow left and right.

some say you can use tranny fluid, BUT with the cost of pumps and cost of brake-downs I use approved fluids


----------

